

Would you put a QR code to your online profile on a business card? #Quora - kovlex
http://www.quora.com/Business-Cards/Would-you-put-a-QR-code-to-your-online-profile-on-a-business-card

======
JulianMiller520
no. it's still very much a solution searching for a problem and outside of
specific events like SXSWi I'd say it shows a fundamental lack of general tech
understanding that could be slightly damaging.

